# Positivity Awareness



## SockHead (Apr 17, 2014)

Everyone should be nice to one another and if you have beef with someone just ignore them because if you don't then you're just contributing to the negativity. 

And if you're sad or whatever, just know that you're somebodies everything. Nobody is nothing. 

Post something positive or inspiring. If you've ran into negativity lately and want to talk about it let this be a safe haven.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't think everyone is someone's everything. Clearly, they're not nothing but that doesn't mean they're everything.


----------



## Princess (Apr 17, 2014)

Everyone is really cute!

Also another outlet: http://belltreecompliments.tumblr.com


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 17, 2014)

Sometimes I look at pictures of dogs when I'm sad.







I find it is difficult to be sad when doing so. But you may not like dogs, in which case, I encourage my fellow users to do something they enjoy, whether it's venting through your art, writing, video game playing, book reading, movie watching, kite flying, whatever it is that rocks your world. 

For example, Cillian Murphy makes Shirohibiki incredibly happy, so here's a special gif for her as well.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 17, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I don't think everyone is someone's everything. Clearly, they're not nothing but that doesn't mean they're everything.



If anything your mommy loves you or a close relative


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2014)

SockHead said:


> If anything your mommy loves you or a close relative


You're not their "everything".


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 17, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Sometimes I look at pictures of dogs when I'm sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daww!!! That puppy!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 17, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Sometimes I look at pictures of dogs when I'm sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[purrs loudly and crawls into his lap]
_my boyfriend_
yes it is the truth he cheers me up a lot

also, since my depression has gotten to the worst point its ever been in my life, whenever i listen to "Everything is Awesome!!!" from the lego movie, i feel a little bit better, no matter how small of an amount.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 17, 2014)

Mariah said:


> You're not their "everything".



Hey hey hey! Don't be so negative! Chin up! Somebody cares about you whether you know it or not!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 17, 2014)

also mariah i politely disagree
fawful is my everything c:


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 17, 2014)

This video is pretty positive


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 17, 2014)

Remember guys:


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 17, 2014)

^ This should be us.

*EVERYBODY LOVE EVERYBODY.*


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 17, 2014)

Right. Because,


----------



## SockHead (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anyone remember a time when they were super happy? I wanna hear some of your stories!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 17, 2014)

One time someone said I was funny and I got really excited and hugged a bunch of people
Then another time, my teacher gave me Dionysus for our Greek Gods and Goddesses monologues, and I was so excited I hugged everyone in the room until my teacher told me to sit down or she would give me detention xD


----------



## puppy (Apr 18, 2014)

i was really happy last year when i made the flag corps
i signed up on a whim and didn't expect to actually get in esp since a lot of the positions in band are considered a popularity contest and im super awk
every time i thought about getting in for the next month or so the initial happiness came back

thank you for making this thread, btw


----------



## chillv (Apr 18, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Does anyone remember a time when they were super happy? I wanna hear some of your stories!



I was super happy, until I discovered the internet where I found out that I was ignorant, wrong, homophobic, transphobic trash, sickening, gross, annoying, dumb, delusional, an envious b****, greedy, and a spoiled brat, a fundamentalist, and close minded. I have attempted at changing all of these, but it has done is made me not feel like myself and cause me to live in fear. I went through those phases, but I have finally reached the last phase, acceptance.

Dumb, wrong, delusional, ignorant, close minded: I tried to be more open minded, but the thing is that, I am not necessarily close minded. It's really the fact that it is hard for me to just up and believe things. Also, I am very tenacious about what I know and how I feel. It's just who I am.

Homophobic, transphobic: I don't like going into this stuff, so no. But for anyone out there, you're just going to accept that I am not an advocate of LGBT, but I have nothing against these people.

Fundamentalist: Considering that I rarely read the bible or mention biblical or Christian stuff I don't understand this. Is simply mentioning God or anything from the bible make you a fundamentalist? If so, that's ridiculous! Either way, I have set my mind to believe in God. Why, because it makes sense to me. It's the reason why everyone believes in whatever the believe in, and I have no problem with people believing in other things, as long as you don't judge me for my beliefs.

Envious b****, greedy: This came from me making an outcry because I was jealous of the people who were part the 3DS Ambassador Program and other stuff they got free and I wasn't eligible for anything because my parents couldn't afford it right away. The person did say some other things too. I know I can be a bit self-entitled and get jealous of people at times, but still. That does not entitle you to call me or anyone else names. I have tried to not be this way by refusing to ask for things or refraining from complaining about things that others have that I don't, but really, I feel like I am just keeping things bottled up.

Spoiled brat: This came from me complaining about me not getting one last thing I wanted for Christmas. Now, I know I can act spoiled at times, but still, that doesn't entitle you to call me that. Like I have said before but a bit different, I have tried to not be this way by refusing to ask for things or refraining from complaining about not getting something, even if I know I should or deserve it, but really, I feel like I am just keeping things bottled up.

Sickening, gross, annoying: Well, I wasn't meaning to be any of these words. I have tried my best, but I don't feel like myself when doing so.

And that's my main problem as a result of this and my overall experience on the internet, I wanted to be someone who everyone will accept, but I also wanted to be myself. I tried to do both, but realized that is not always possible. Now, I feel empty somewhat, I feel like something is missing, I don't feel like the way I used to, I don't feel complete, I don't feel like... ME. Now, my mission to become ME again and stop trying to be someone I am not.

ME aside, I don't feel it is a good idea to call anyone names, even if they know that they are whatever name you call them, because you aren't making things any better. In fact, you are making things worse. If you feel a certain way about someone you should instead try to help them. Name-calling results to nothing productive.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 18, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Does anyone remember a time when they were super happy? I wanna hear some of your stories!


Well there is this guy i really like. Ive liked him for probably longer than i want to admit XD but eventually i decided it was time to be brave and just tell him how i felt and how i wanted to be his girlfriend.
He felt the same way ( ^ω^ )
I've never been so happy and relieved. I was so happy to know that i wasnt just chasing after a one sided realationship. And when i said i love you, he said it back.

Did i meantion this happened 8 hours ago?
*smile*


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

Few things in the world are more powerful than a positive push. A smile. A world of optimism and hope. A 'you can do it' when things are tough.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 18, 2014)

I hope everyone is enjoying their day today! Anything funny happen?



PurplPanda said:


> One time someone said I was funny and I got really excited and hugged a bunch of people
> Then another time, my teacher gave me Dionysus for our Greek Gods and Goddesses monologues, and I was so excited I hugged everyone in the room until my teacher told me to sit down or she would give me detention xD



sometimes its wise to contain your excitement haha



puppy said:


> i was really happy last year when i made the flag corps
> i signed up on a whim and didn't expect to actually get in esp since a lot of the positions in band are considered a popularity contest and im super awk
> every time i thought about getting in for the next month or so the initial happiness came back
> 
> thank you for making this thread, btw



Lowered expectations bring out the happiest moments in my opinon, and you're welcome! Are you still in flag corps?



chillv said:


> And that's my main problem as a result of this and my overall experience on the internet, I wanted to be someone who everyone will accept, but I also wanted to be myself. I tried to do both, but realized that is not always possible. Now, I feel empty somewhat, I feel like something is missing, I don't feel like the way I used to, I don't feel complete, I don't feel like... ME. Now, my mission to become ME again and stop trying to be someone I am not.
> 
> ME aside, I don't feel it is a good idea to call anyone names, even if they know that they are whatever name you call them, because you aren't making things any better. In fact, you are making things worse. If you feel a certain way about someone you should instead try to help them. Name-calling results to nothing productive.



You make a very good point. Not everyone is going to like you for _you_! AND THAT'S OKAY! Just steer clear from those people and it will greatly improve your attitude towards yourself _and_ towards others!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 18, 2014)

I just wanted to say that this is a great place to compliment other people, whether it be anonymous or not: http://belltreecompliments.tumblr.com/


----------



## GameBoyFreak520 (Apr 18, 2014)

"Alot of people look at the negatives about themselves; what they CAN'T do. I look at the positives about myself; what I CAN do."

-Chuck Norris


----------



## mob (Apr 18, 2014)

toucans make me happy maybe they will make you happy idk


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 18, 2014)

*These make us happy- what makes you happy?*






This makes Fawful happy.








These make Shirohibiki happy.




This makes me happy.




This makes gamzee happy.

So, what makes you happy?


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 18, 2014)

Bunnies make me happy, with their cute lil faces c:


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 18, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> Bunnies make me happy, with their cute lil faces c:



For you, Ghost!


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 18, 2014)

Fawful said:


> For you, Ghost!




Aw, they're so cute!!! Thank you fawful, they're so precious ^o^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 19, 2014)

-giggles- i love this thread ♥

as a very short story from me, im immensely happy when fawful and i roleplay. weve made a lot of characters and have lots of stories dear to my heart. i wouldnt give it up for the world ^u^ it may not seem like much, but when you get attached to things as much as i do it means the world~


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> -giggles- i love this thread ♥
> 
> as a very short story from me, im immensely happy when fawful and i roleplay. weve made a lot of characters and have lots of stories dear to my heart. i wouldnt give it up for the world ^u^ it may not seem like much, but when you get attached to things as much as i do it means the world~



Attachments are great, if they're healthy of course! Glad you have an outlet to let your mind roam free, even better with another person!


----------



## radical6 (Apr 19, 2014)

i havent felt this great for a while. i was laughing and i actually ate today. today was fun i guess. but ill probably go back to being anxious later


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i havent felt this great for a while. i was laughing and i actually ate today. today was fun i guess. but ill probably go back to being anxious later



Find out what made you feel so great today and take a mental note!


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 19, 2014)

You're such a great person, SockHead! TBT needs more positivity.

Food, friends, and video games make me happy the most. And today I hung out with one of my IRL friends in New Leaf. We did island tours and I bought a wetsuit. And I also had McDonald's for dinner.

Here's something to make others happy; a disabled chihuahua and his fluffy chicken friend!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

Reizo said:


> I also had McDonald's for dinner.



Key to happiness people


----------



## chillv (Apr 19, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Key to happiness people



I got treated to an arcade and pizza with my family today.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

chillv said:


> I got treated to an arcade and pizza with my family today.



HELL YEAH!! Did you have a blast??


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 19, 2014)

I finally had a dinner with my husband who usually closes at his store and can never make it home in time. We talked and ate Chinese  the little things in life! And that chihuahua pic... <3333333


----------



## yosugay (Apr 19, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Key to happiness people


more like key to diarrhea


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 19, 2014)

Invitation to tell a story that will result in walls of text? Wynaut? 

Okay so I never had a Dad in my life.. As soon as he knocked my Mum up, he vanished, never to contact me or any of my family again.. So, my Grandad was the man of my life while I grew up.. He was everything to me, the perfect role model.. I loved him with all my heart..

He died when I was 12 due to a very rare lung condition.. He had a tough fight, but he fought it right to the end.. When I found out, I dropped to the floor and just cried all night.. I couldn't believe the one true father figure I had, was gone.. And I remember him telling me that despite his illness, his final wish was to see me grow up.. My heart shattered when I realised that that wish wasn't going to be fulfilled.. I was struggling with his loss more than any of my family will ever know, I bottled up all my feelings and didn't tell anyone.. The one final straw that really set me over the edge was how he died.. My Granny walked into their bedroom, and saw him dozing.. She walked up to him, and took his hand and noticed he was getting cold.. She started to cry, and before he went, my Grandad said to her, "I love you with all of my heart, I'll always be with you", then he kissed her hand and said "Good night my angel" before passing.. I just couldn't take it.. I may be a man, but damn it I have deep feelings and I couldn't help but cry..

I was stuck in a downward spiral of depression for about 3 years, stuck in a hard shell from which I couldn't escape.. 

However when I was 14, I met a guy in my math class who I'd never really talked to, we were in the same form class, but we never really spoke to each other at all.. Neither of us really knew anyone else in the class so we just decided to break the ice.. We got talking and soon got pretty close.. We started to talk more and hang around after school and just talk..

After about a year I decided that it was about time I told someone about my situation.. So I did.. I basically just told him exactly what had happened in my life, and why I was so reserved and shy.. And the response I got was nothing I expected.. When you're on rock bottom, you don't ever expect for anything to get better.. You think you're doomed to a life of misery for the rest of your life.. Well, he just hugged me and said he understood the pain.. He just listened to what I had to say, and said the right things back.. After a few hours of talking.. I realised that there may be a light at the end of the tunnel.. It may be faint, but it's there.. Ever since then, he's helped me through so many different situations.. He's constantly helped me get out my downward spiral, and helped me break free from my depression.. He's helped me with relationship issues.. He was also the first person I ever came out as gay too.. He said he was surprised but was caring and understanding, and has always embraced the fact I'm gay.. He doesn't try and force me to hide behind some straight persona so that it's not weird around him.. He's an incredible guy too, he's insanely funny, has a great personality.. I don't know what I'd do without him..

He is the sole reason I'm here telling you this story today.. If not for him, I probably wouldn't be here at all.. Rock bottom can lead you down some very dark paths.. But he showed me that.. Life was worth living, that there's always light at the end of the tunnel..

So yeah that's basically it.. Just wanted to share the story of my best friend, and why he's one of the best things to ever happen in my life  .. (Oh and while this sounds like a love story, it's not.. It's more of a bromance, haha)

To finish.. I wanna say that to anyone who may look over this and think that you may be on rock bottom.. Don't led the shadows lead you astray down dark paths.. As difficult as your situation may be, you will always have someone or something there who can lead you in the right direction.. It could be a best friend, it could be a family member, it could be your better half.. It could be someone who just appears in your life almost out of nowhere.. Just always remind yourself.. *There is light at the end of the tunnel.*

Keep smiling everyone.. And this was a great thread idea Sock


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

What do you know about true love? ^^^


----------



## cIementine (Apr 19, 2014)

*This is a lovely thread. Maybe it's about time I share something?

Well, I've never had proper friends or proper relatives. I spend life with acquaintances, my mother, father, and brother.

It isn't that bad. Just I don't really do what most kids my age do, such as going to the park with my friends. Because I have people to talk to, just no one to go out with. I've never been to a sleepover, never really invited to that many parties, etc. 

I don't have proper aunties, cousins, grandparents. My Mum's side of the family are cruel. My Grandma is 80 this year, but she doesn't care about my Mum that much. She is too focused on my auntie and picked her as a favourite. My auntie, who had a great relationship with my Mum, told my Mum she didn't want to be her sister any more. I haven't seen her face in two years. My Granddad passed away when I was two and I couldn't remember him. My Mum's brother is just as bad, I became terribly ill when I was five and they refused to help, and avoided us quite conspicuously. I haven't seen him or my cousins in 6 years. Because of my relative's stuck up actions, my Mum gets sad a lot. She isn't properly depressed, she handles it quite well, but sometimes she has sudden outbursts of tears. We still go to my Grandma's house, because my Mum would feel bad if she died and we didn't see her. Though we shouldn't because my Mum would be so much happier. My Dad's side of the family is better. His mother and sister blocked us out so we don't see them, just my Dad's father and stepmother.
I have had many 'best friends' throughout my life, who I may have been out with once for each person? In the end I always ended up dumped.

But some people would say I'm the happiest person they know. At school I am surrounded by lovely people who make my school day great, and I have the best parents and brother you could ask for. Although I don't have much, I always look on the bright side. *


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 19, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What do you know about true love? ^^^



What's that gotta do with what I wrote?


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> What's that gotta do with what I wrote?


Sorry I am just joking around I thought you'd get the reference but ok. Also this thread is great!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 19, 2014)

I got to go out to the movies with my family yesterday. It might seem simple, but life seems like it goes by way too fast. Every moment becomes important, even something small.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

HOW IS EVERYONE THIS FINE SATURDAY? 



Hound00med said:


> Invitation to tell a story that will result in walls of text? Wynaut? [
> 
> -snip-



Having that one person drag you out of the deep is all it takes. Especially when you're really close to that person. This is an avatar quote and I feel cheesy using it but it speaks truth: "When we hit our lowest point, we are open to the greatest change"



Vaati said:


> What do you know about true love? ^^^



I know that it has a strong punch



MayorAvalon said:


> *This is a lovely thread. Maybe it's about time I share something?
> 
> Well, I've never had proper friends or proper relatives. I spend life with acquaintances, my mother, father, and brother.
> 
> -snip-*



Grudges are a terrible thing to hold. It seems like you've gotten used to it, which is never a desirable position to be in but for you to stay positive about all of it, you go! 



Fawful said:


> I got to go out to the movies with my family yesterday. It might seem simple, but life seems like it goes by way too fast. Every moment becomes important, even something small.



Movies at the theater are so relaxing. Sometimes it's nice to sit back and not have to worry about anything for a couple hours! Hope you enjoyed yourself  What movie did you see?


----------



## shananza (Apr 19, 2014)

Everyone on this forum is so nice and now this tops it off, hear that that's my lungs gasping for air over how awesome everyone is here so tyvm ;_;


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

shananza said:


> Everyone on this forum is so nice and now this tops it off, hear that that's my lungs gasping for air over how awesome everyone is here so tyvm ;_;









thought this was relevant lol


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm great thanks Sock.. I may have not slept last night, but I've had the house to myself tonight, and ordering a take out for when my Mum gets home she doesn't have to cook 

How are you?


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello everyone. I hope everyone's having a great day today. It's very nice, here in Iceland. uvu


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> I'm great thanks Sock.. I may have not slept last night, but I've had the house to myself tonight, and ordering a take out for when my Mum gets home she doesn't have to cook
> 
> How are you?



I always get scared when I'm home alone because I think my house is haunted like 1% of the time..

And I'm great thanks  Got nothin goin on this weekend just gonna be chillin, drinkin some beers 8)


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Hello everyone. I hope everyone's having a great day today. It's very nice, here in Iceland. uvu



Niceland  haha 


















dont kill me


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 19, 2014)

My friends visited me in hospital today and the doctors have said I am likely to make a full recovery
also it easter tomorro


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> My friends visited me in hospital today and the doctors have said I am likely to make a full recovery
> also it easter tomorro



I've never been to the hospital but I would probably love anyone who would come to visit me. Also great to hear you're getting better!


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 19, 2014)

what an lovely idea for a thread. I always try to look on the bright side even though I am depressed lol
can't have one without the other XD


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 20, 2014)

It has been Easter for 9 minutes! Yay! That is, in EST.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Early Easter to every one, have a wonderful Bunny Day and try to enjoy yourselves. 

Also, to answer your earlier question Sock, I went to see Transcendence.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 20, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Happy Early Easter to every one, have a wonderful Bunny Day and try to enjoy yourselves.
> 
> Also, to answer your earlier question Sock, I went to see Transcendence.


I saw Captain America on Friday with my family, and I went to the Muppets with some friends on Thursday.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 20, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> I saw Captain America on Friday with my family, and I went to the Muppets with some friends.



I've been meaning to see those as well! Did you like them?


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 20, 2014)

Captain America was great omg
The Muppets was hilarious!


----------



## amemome (Apr 20, 2014)

Is this the happy place thread?  I'm almost done with school and vacation is just around the corner!  I'm super happy that I've made it this far!  Hope everyone is having a wonderful day~


----------



## PillBug (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm very happy. I just had an awfully stressful time trying to save up nine eggs, but I did it. I got my prized Togepi egg. @w@


----------



## chillv (Apr 20, 2014)

SockHead said:


> HELL YEAH!! Did you have a blast??



Is that even a question? Yes! I even took home a stuffed animal from a claw machine, a lollipop and a horn


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 20, 2014)

i saw transcendence today and cried for an hour after watching it but my hot husband was in it so its all okay
it was a good day, i had a burger AND a cheesesteak he'll yeah


----------



## SockHead (Apr 20, 2014)

PillBug said:


> I'm very happy. I just had an awfully stressful time trying to save up nine eggs, but I did it. I got my prized Togepi egg. @w@



I think we're all on the same boat as you lol


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 21, 2014)

I love reading this thread and seeing good things happen to everyone, I hope this week was wonderful for you all!

I had a really good week myself, played lots of different video games with friends, went to see two movies, helped make a ton of breakfast for people this morning, and ate way too much candy >~<


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 21, 2014)

Had a really nice Easter with family yesterday! And it was a beautiful spring day, I'm so glad to see that winter weather leave.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 21, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Had a really nice Easter with family yesterday! And it was a beautiful spring day, I'm so glad to see that winter weather leave.



Glad you enjoyed your Easter!  It's been summer here for a couple months now (Florida) so I can't really understand lol

*@Thread:* Speaking of Easter, how was everyone's? 

I tried lamb for the first time and it was really good! Kinda tastes like steak. Grandparents came over and it was a pretty relaxing time.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 21, 2014)

Everyone in my bay (except me) got to go home for Easter
Most will be back today or soon, but even still, glad they didn't spend Easter in hospital
Oh and they gave away free Easter Eggs to the patients


----------



## SockHead (Apr 21, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Everyone in my bay (except me) got to go home for Easter
> Most will be back today or soon, but even still, glad they didn't spend Easter in hospital
> Oh and they gave away free Easter Eggs to the patients



Aw man  I thought you said you were leaving? That was really sweet of the hospital to do that!


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 21, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Aw man  I thought you said you were leaving? That was really sweet of the hospital to do that!


Nah I have a month or two left
And yeah, a bunch of bikers came to the hospital with at least two eggs as well to donate just over two weeks ago. Pretty nice day, barbecue and cameras everywhere hehe


----------



## SockHead (Apr 21, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Nah I have a month or two left
> And yeah, a bunch of bikers came to the hospital with at least two eggs as well to donate just over two weeks ago. Pretty nice day, barbecue and cameras everywhere hehe



Just hope you realize how lucky you are for being in such a caring facility


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't have to work tomorrow. So I'm happy about that.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 22, 2014)

I am in the mood of doodling cause it remind me of someone and it makes me happy~So now I want to share this happiness I just create to everyone and hope this cheers you up if you re feeling down =D



Spoiler: Happiness come from your heart and let it flow to someone else too









And another reason is because octopus is my favourite food xD so this does make me really happy!!hehe


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I am in the mood of doodling cause it remind me of someone and it makes me happy~So now I want to share this happiness I just create to everyone and hope this cheers you up if you re feeling down =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is so adorable and you are so adorable i just wanna give you an internet hug


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

*I have the dentist today and I may have to have two teeth pulled out. I have a huge dentist phobia, however I'm just going to think 'it's for my own good, it will help me be a healthier person' *


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> this is so adorable and you are so adorable i just wanna give you an internet hug



I will return your hug with lots of internet hug too xD


----------



## SockHead (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I have the dentist today and I may have to have two teeth pulled out. I have a huge dentist phobia, however I'm just going to think 'it's for my own good, it will help me be a healthier person' *



I had to get 8 teeth pulled out once. (Multiple sessions of course) I got used to it by the end of it but really there's nothing to be worried about. Just know that it wont last forever!


----------



## Cariad (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok. Don't worry just ^
Argh upside down!!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 23, 2014)

Hope everyone is doing wonderful this Wednesday  Mine just kinda started and I need to work on my drawing final (More like start and finish it because its due TONIGHT)


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 23, 2014)

One of my friends brought in some chocolate nest cakes to college and they were really tasty 
I got 100% on my psychology essay which was really amazing- it was my first 100% since I stopped doing spelling tests years ago


----------



## cIementine (Apr 23, 2014)

SockHead said:


> I had to get 8 teeth pulled out once. (Multiple sessions of course) I got used to it by the end of it but really there's nothing to be worried about. Just know that it wont last forever!



*I had to have one tooth pulled out and I am relieved to have it out and that it didn't need the injection ! It was no where near as bad as I thought it was. I will have to have another one out in three months but I won't worry about it. *


----------



## SockHead (Apr 23, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I had to have one tooth pulled out and I am relieved to have it out and that it didn't need the injection ! It was no where near as bad as I thought it was. I will have to have another one out in three months but I won't worry about it. *



Yeah the shots are the worst part but after that it goes pretty smoothly


----------



## chillv (Apr 27, 2014)

I wake up in the morning today only to be invited to a upsetting message in my PM box


----------



## SockHead (Apr 27, 2014)

Please this is a negative-free space. You're all beautiful. Everyone matters.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 27, 2014)

Every time I hear this song, I feel pretty damn good:






It's simple, it's catchy, probably overplayed, but it's just so upbeat and uplifting. The video itself is nice, too, and of course, the message. Sometimes, you just have to not care. There are so many things in the world that will try to bring you down, but if you don't let them, they can't do anything to you. Easier said than done, I know, but sometimes finding happy things to focus on to push bad things away is just what someone needs.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy thoughts for everyone <3


----------



## chillv (Apr 27, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Please this is a negative-free space. You're all beautiful. Everyone matters.



Didn't you say on the first page...



> If you've ran into negativity lately and want to talk about it let this be a safe haven.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 27, 2014)

chillv said:


> Didn't you say on the first page...



I didn't really think of that, but I was alluding more irl negativity. Just don't call them out, that doesn't seem very nice.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 27, 2014)

Just leaving this here <3 it always makes me feel happy when I'm feeling down














_“Nate,
I overheard your phone conversation with Mike last night about your plans to come out to me. The only thing I need you to plan is to bring home OJ and bread after class. We are out, like you now. I’ve known you were gay since you were six. I’ve loved you since you were born.
P.S. Your mom and I think you and Mike make a cute couple.”_


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 29, 2014)

I have been working super duper hard and my lovely boss gave me three days off in a row  it was lovely to sleep in for a bit.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 29, 2014)

Reaper_Flower said:


> I have been working super duper hard and my lovely boss gave me three days off in a row  it was lovely to sleep in for a bit.



You're boss seems so nice!!


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 29, 2014)

So if something goes wrong that is out of my control or someone does something to anger me I just forgot about it with the saying 'not my problem' and I feel 100 times better! No point in being negative over something out of your control or if someone else is causing trouble for whatever reason


----------



## SockHead (Apr 29, 2014)

Kaireevee said:


> So if something goes wrong that is out of my control or someone does something to anger me I just forgot about it with the saying 'not my problem' and I feel 100 times better! No point in being negative over something out of your control or if someone else is causing trouble for whatever reason



I do that too!!! I've gotten so good at forgetting the negative I don't remember what it's like to be sad..


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 3, 2014)

If you feeling negative I hope this link will sooth all the unhappiness~

http://youtu.be/HRnnR4-bflU

How could someone be sad if overflow with all the cuteness of these animals xD


----------



## ForgottenT (May 12, 2014)

bump

Just saw this.






Faith in humanity restored.


----------



## cIementine (May 18, 2014)

_I found these on my tumblr dash:














_


----------



## Farobi (May 18, 2014)

Avalon said:


>



wtf this kid is wasting people's time!!! he could've costed them their job as a result for being tardy or something


----------



## cIementine (May 20, 2014)

Farobi said:


> wtf this kid is wasting people's time!!! he could've costed them their job as a result for being tardy or something




_That is negative! Think positive. Maybe the tardy people, despite being late, were surprised with a promotion._


----------



## debinoresu (May 20, 2014)

I sort of just stew in my negativity until im even more sour than I was before jfc 14 y/o nasty negative stew

but. thinking positively, maybe theres a person out there who quite enjoys their stew being years old yea? yea


----------



## orangepeanut (May 20, 2014)

I went to Daiso today and found a tiny sandwich eraser. It made me happy because of how cute it looked, especially when placed next to some of my old beanie babies



Spoiler: sandwich and Peanut


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)

Well, I didn't get a single minute of sleep last night and I went to school, and I'm still surviving the seemingly long day, so there's that! Been awake for about 24 hours now, haha.


----------



## Yui Z (May 20, 2014)

Whenever I'm upset about something, I just plug in my earphones and listen to some music. It helps not being able to hear things around me, since it can make it worse sometimes. 

Here's my contribution to positiveness:


----------



## SockHead (May 20, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> I went to Daiso today and found a tiny sandwich eraser. It made me happy because of how cute it looked, especially when placed next to some of my old beanie babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg give it to me omg


----------



## ForgottenT (May 21, 2014)

Just watched this video, I love it xD


----------



## orangepeanut (May 21, 2014)

SockHead said:


> omg give it to me omg



Ok. Peanut said you can borrow it but only for half an hour each time and only on weekends


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

Can we just bake a cake full of rainbows and eat it and then poop happily in a circle while holding hands?

B/c I think that would be nice.


----------



## SockHead (May 24, 2014)

Don't _ever_ give up. You're better than that.


----------

